# Opinions on quitters (pic heavy)



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Ok, these are 7 of my Easter Egger Eggs at day 14, opinions on which are quitters and how the progress looks, would be appreciated


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Is it just me or are the air pockets on the small end of some of the eggs? Are those veins on #3? 
I don't candle that much so I'm not an expert. If they don't hatch I check out the duds to see why. If I need to know soon, like for testing fertility, I candle them. 
Good luck with your hatch! Only 3 more days till lock down!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

1 & 2 look rotten but not sure since I'm not holding them and able to rotate them to get a good look. 

3. is good

4. again cant tell 

5. look non-fertile

6. cant tell but doesn't look good

7. non- fertile



6.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

1&2 had movement, 5&7 are duds I think too Apyl.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

#5 pipped this morning!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay! It's *ALIVE!!*


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

These aren't Easter Eggers, sorry, they are Wheaten Ameraucanas


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you post the pics in number order ?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

#1 just pipped at the side of the egg! Yes they were in numerical order when I posted them.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I'm happy to say that #5 a wheaten Ameraucana and # 8 an olive Egger have hatched!


----------

